# clutch springs



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Ok guys, just looked pulled the cover off and realized I have a red spring on the primary as well as a red on the seconday. Is this common practice?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

is it bright red or dark red?
im guessing dark like maroon. or does it match the red of the secondary?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

both bright red


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Dang....... Thats 1 higher than GOLD. Which is what boot runs for racing....


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

will going to like a yellow secondary improve the take off?


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha. Actually you should do DOWN in primary spring. Try the maroon. I think you'll like it much more than that red. 
im sure you are experiencing quite a bit of stall right now.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

if by stall you are talking like stall speed? Yes, but its eally not too bad. I like it. When you hammer it , it jumps for sure. well at least before i put the 30's on. What will the secondary spring change?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sec. springs will change belt grip aka low end torque. harder spring will give back more low end.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

great, thanks alot guys


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

if firmer sec improves bottom end, does it take away from top end speed?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

yep , light spring-little tires= speed
stiff spring-bigtires=low end power


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

that sucks, i love going fast


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

so what happens? the bike quits pulling? or the belt starts to melt?


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

the belt slips and get to hot


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What do you want for your Red one? I sold mine and need another bad....I might trade you a Maroon one for it?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Polaris425 said:


> Dang....... Thats 1 higher than GOLD. Which is what boot runs for racing....


Correct...I run a Gold & Red and a one other.:rockn:


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

yea bootlegger, sounds like a trade. I ordered the yellow secondary today. I will have it fri , i want to try it with the red primary to see how I like it. Im kinda pisssed that I am gonna loose my top end . I wish i had just left well enough alone with the 28's. But i guess its bout too late now. I have to make a tool to pull the primary apart. I will do that this week I hope. That maroon will change what? the stall speed? I guess lower it?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

what size tires are you running???? 32's?

If your going to a yellow....I will go ahead and be honest with you....you don't want my Maroon....you will want atleast a Almond Primary. You may like your Red though....I don't like a lot of stall and to me the Gold & Red aren't very high...more less medium....when you get to the Orange,Yellow, and Purple Primarys...that is High stall...the yellow and purple are NUTZ..


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

you don't need a tool to change the primary. just take the 10 bolts off the cover and off it comes


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

how bout the secondary? do i need anything other than the spring compressor?


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I also need to take a shim out , the belt is sitting right at flush instead of slightly raised .


----------

